# How much Eco?



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

I searched but found nothing on this. I have a 30 gal 36"X12" footprint and want to use Eco. All I can find is the bags are 20lb. If the would only give the cu" I could figure it out. I want 3" in the front going to 4" in the back. How many bags will I need?
Gene


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I use 350 cubic inches per bag. This doesn't add the water in the calculation. It's the substrate itself.

Let's say you want 3.5" of depth and your tank's foot print is 36"x12". That's 1512 cubic inches. Then 1512 cubic inches divided by 350 cubic inches per bag is 4.32 bags. So you would need either 4 or 5 bags depending on the depth of the substrate that you want.

Here's a calculator: http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html It says that you will need 84 pounds for a depth of 3.5".


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks I put that calculator in my favorites for future use. Looks like the Drs is the cheapest place to get it as the shipping is less. Most places charge more due to the weight.
Gene


----------

